# Morgan Territory from the south side?



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

How is Morgan Territory climbing the south (one-lane?) and descending the north (two) in terms of traffic?

This month's long ride is in the East Bay, with more interesting terrain than last month's. Catch sunrise at the top of Mt. Hamilton, enjoy the solitude of Mines road before it warms up with Summer, and proceed from there.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Personally I would not descend into Clayton .. The road past the main climb is not in good condition. Descending into Livermore on the other hand is a blast. The times I've rode it traffic was light. Overall I don't enjoy MT.. So no plans to do it anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

The descent from south to north is fine if you are careful, but definitely not 2 lanes. It's also more winding, don't expect to blast down it like you can going the other direction.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Finally did the south climb a few months ago, one off the bucket list. Sustained 8% may not be much for the pros but plenty of ouch for me. I guess it's that little 11-16% part right in the middle that really makes you feel heavy.

(Previously had done north climb and gone back down the same way many times)


----------

